# POC Tectal Owners / Potential Buyers



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

If your helmet feels too low on your forehead, there's an adjustment in the back of the helmet that allows you to tilt it up or down. It has 3 positions and mine came in the position that results in the lowest placement on the forehead. Can't remember if I read the manual, so this may have been mentioned in there, but I've been using the helmet for a while now and only just discovered this lol. It fits so much better and no longer interferes with my glasses.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Yup - discovered this when trying them out... good catch.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Wow nice feature! Thanks, need to find a deal on that lid!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

The downside of this... the adjuster wheel gets partially obstructed by the back of the helmet. Makes it harder to adjust while on your head.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for this! I moved the visor all the way up, but it has still felt strangely low. Hopefully mine is in the low forehead position too.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Regardless of which setting you have this in, this helmet won't work with Oakley Radar Path sunglasses. The side of the helmet rest on both arms and it unfortunately doesn't work for me. It's a great helmet that fits well, but didn't work for me.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

I have this helmet and discovered that adjustment unfortunately as mentioned above the adjustment wheel is then unusable with the helmet on your head and the helmet still feels somewhat low on my forehead. I want to like this helmet but I have gone back to my Trabec for now.


----------



## joXe (Apr 26, 2007)

First ride yesterday with my new Tectal and found the rear adjuster wheel getting loose all the time, not like my other Giro helmets whose adjuster keep locked.
Another buyer is asking about this on amazon.

Is this normal on Trabec/helmets?
I am thinking of returning it.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

There is something wacky in the retention system of this helmet. I started with the medium (m/l? can't remember), and the system disengages when you pull the helmet forward. A lot of people just said to size down, so I exchanged. Well, it's an improvement, as in, the helmet can't disengage as much when the helmet is smaller, but I think I really needed the larger size. Great helmet, lousy retention system. Seems like a good brand, but would hesitate to spend that kind of money again.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

If you are having these problems I would encourage you to reach out to POC USA customer service. They have been very good to deal with.


----------



## n8236 (Apr 30, 2017)

I almost returned mine (size L) due to not having discovered the adjuster in the back. It came default in its lowest setting which sat even with my eyebrows.

After having adjusted it to the highest setting, it now sits with a little over a finger's width above my brow. While the height feels right, the tightness is an issue. I wear a 7 3/8 cap and at its tightest setting, there's just a small tad of play. I already put in thicker pads. I truly like this helmet, so I bought a thin sweatband to hopefully fill that bit of play. 

I tried my buddy's TLD A2 (also large) and it fits like a dream. Plenty of adjustment left. Though the POC gives the impression it provides more coverage.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Just in case anyone is interested, you pry that center piece off using a screwdriver, slide the adjustment down, and then re-snap the center piece back in.


----------



## BlackOut (Mar 28, 2004)

Glad I found this thread. I just used the helmet last night on a night ride and too low and no glasses (Oakley Radarlocks). I was about to put it up on the high shelf.

UPDATE: after making the adjustment - use a flat head screwdriver to pry off the retention plate. the default was in the middle and after trying both ends the difference is mm. it definitely helped with the back of my head where I would push up and it would tilt the helmet further on my eyebrow so now less so. 

the riding glasses - still an issue. but not on the temple but the arm length so depending on your head shape it might be all good.

I appreciate the extra adjustability.


----------



## de00304 (Apr 30, 2004)

you dont need to pry anything off, just grab the plate and push down or up...


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for nice info. Just bought from Wiggle, at close to half of the recommended price, a Tectal Race and expect it to arrive next week.


----------



## Atmos312 (Oct 12, 2017)

las-palmas said:


> Thank you for nice info. Just bought from Wiggle, at close to half of the recommended price, a Tectal Race and expect it to arrive next week.


Yeah same here, just got my Tectal Race from Competitive Cyclist ($116!!!) and I'll have to play around with that adjustment.

This is my first MTB helmet though and I didn't realize how huge it is haha. Definitely have a mushroom head effect going on, although it doesn't help that I have a big head anyway (60-61cm) so I needed an XL/XXL. Also from what I've seen POC has this aesthetic anyway so whatever, the helmet is comfy, looks good, and was cheap-ish.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

de00304 said:


> you dont need to pry anything off, just grab the plate and push down or up...


How hard do you have to be with the helmet? Just received mine today and it is in the middle position, want to get it a bit higher on the forehead.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Great thread! My Tectal sat WAY too low, so I kitted it out with thicker pads and that worked, but I always thought I was missing something, or my head shape was weird (yea I know!). I tried to adjust the back when I bought it but I couldn't get it the thing to budge. When I read "flat blade screwdriver" I knew it needed some persuasion! Now I'm back to the regular stock pads and it fits MUCH better! Thanks OP!


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

What a great helmet. Even beat the POC Octal except that it is a bit heavier.

After a Crash I needed a new helmet and decided to go for a helmet a bit heavier and maybe (I hope) better protecting. Does not feel heavier when on the head and fit better. More or less same ventilation, at least downhill, up when going very slow no helmet is ventilated anyway. Easier to adjust and straps are really nice. No problems with sunglasses.
Reason I write this 4 months after buying it is that my head, ribs and shoulders first now allow me to ride again.

I really liked the Tectal Race but feel better in the 6D ATB-1T EVO. Customers service from POC is not worth writing home about, the guy I once talked with from 6D was a lot more friendly and helpful. Does not come with a bag, so I use the one from POC.






​


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

BlackOut said:


> Glad I found this thread. I just used the helmet last night on a night ride and too low and no glasses (Oakley Radarlocks). I was about to put it up on the high shelf.
> 
> UPDATE: after making the adjustment - use a flat head screwdriver to pry off the retention plate. the default was in the middle and after trying both ends the difference is mm. it definitely helped with the back of my head where I would push up and it would tilt the helmet further on my eyebrow so now less so.
> 
> ...


Mine fit with Oakley Radarlock XL and Radar XL as well as UVEX Sportstyle 202.
The UVEX will fit any helmet though and they are just as good as the expensive Oakley.


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

A very helpful thread, thanks guys!


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL, I got my Tectal last week and it sat waaaay low on front and but the circumference fit was brilliant! I have HUGE probs finding a helmet that fits. The only helmet that ever fit perfect was the Giro Xen, but at 13 yr old it needed to be retired. 

So, I was bummed but got extra pads for front and was going to customize when a buddy who rides pro and has worn POC for years laughed and showed me the rear adjustment. My helmet had NO INSTRUCTIONS and I can't find anything on their website on how to adjust.

Now it fits great. A wee, wee low in front, but not anything bothersome. Yes when you have rear (did not need screwdriver) adjusted to move it front up it is difficult to adjust rear wheel, but big whoop. Fit is great and it breathes better than the Troy Lee and feels to me lighter weight. Chin strap is euro style that is used on Petzl Ecrin Roc climbing helmets which is great, strong and simple. 

The SPIN system so far is much better than the MIPS which wobbles too much and the SPIN feels good and solid. I would actually avoid the MIPS just because it annoys me more than I think it would help. 

I wear Oakley M-Frame Alphas and Radars. No bike helmet works with the M-Frame Alphas, the Radars work OK, but they do put a bit of pressure on the temples. Undecided if its a problem. So far I only notice it when putting them on before ride, not while riding, but have not gone on any long rides yet. So, we will see...

Comes with a decent helmet bag. For the price I think the helmet bag should be lightly padded, but still better than no helmet bag.


----------



## crash41984 (Aug 20, 2019)

Critter Cameraman said:


> LOL, I got my Tectal last week and it sat waaaay low on front and but the circumference fit was brilliant! I have HUGE probs finding a helmet that fits. The only helmet that ever fit perfect was the Giro Xen, but at 13 yr old it needed to be retired.
> 
> So, I was bummed but got extra pads for front and was going to customize when a buddy who rides pro and has worn POC for years laughed and showed me the rear adjustment. My helmet had NO INSTRUCTIONS and I can't find anything on their website on how to adjust.
> 
> ...


I felt compelled to comment because I picked up a Tectal last summer, and the helmet it retired was a Giro Xen from 2008.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I use mine with the setting out of the box, fits perfect. Mine is the Tectal Race Spin model, which not sure if the fit is any different.
I use Oakley Jawbreakers or the Racing Jackets with no problems


----------



## RRauzer (Jul 24, 2019)

So I just purchased the Spin version and needed to adjust to raise it up on my forehead. Even then it just barely is above the top of my ears when cinched in. My question is for those wearing their riding glasses (I have 100%'s S2s). Because of the extra (lowered) temple protection when I shake my head, the hemet taps the top sides of the glasses. (Current helmet sits above glasses) A small gap between glasses and helmet temple area otherwise exists when standing still. I haven't ridden in yet so still returnable. Anyone have the same situation? Does the helmet rattle on the sides of your sunglasses on the trail? The shake test noise was pretty irritating and will just return if I knew that was the same while riding.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

RRauzer said:


> So I just purchased the Spin version and needed to adjust to raise it up on my forehead. Even then it just barely is above the top of my ears when cinched in. My question is for those wearing their riding glasses (I have 100%'s S2s). Because of the extra (lowered) temple protection when I shake my head, the hemet taps the top sides of the glasses. (Current helmet sits above glasses) A small gap between glasses and helmet temple area otherwise exists when standing still. I haven't ridden in yet so still returnable. Anyone have the same situation? Does the helmet rattle on the sides of your sunglasses on the trail? The shake test noise was pretty irritating and will just return if I knew that was the same while riding.


Do not know if all the Tectal helmets have same fit, but it seems that you are not the only one with that problem. I adjusted mine so it was as high as possible in front, but rather difficult to use the adjust screw in the rear of the helmet; a bit irritating as riding a bit bumpy the screw needs to be adjusted now and then. No problem with Oakley Radarlock XL and Radar XL as well as UVEX Sportstyle 202 for me but there was not much room between top of glasses and helmet. My helmet was XXL and no problems with temples over ear as some narrow helmet have.
But my 6D ATB-1T EVO helmet beats everything I have tried even though it is heavier, but when out riding 5 minutes I forget I have a helmet on.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

RRauzer said:


> So I just purchased the Spin version and needed to adjust to raise it up on my forehead. Even then it just barely is above the top of my ears when cinched in. My question is for those wearing their riding glasses (I have 100%'s S2s). Because of the extra (lowered) temple protection when I shake my head, the hemet taps the top sides of the glasses. (Current helmet sits above glasses) A small gap between glasses and helmet temple area otherwise exists when standing still. I haven't ridden in yet so still returnable. Anyone have the same situation? Does the helmet rattle on the sides of your sunglasses on the trail? The shake test noise was pretty irritating and will just return if I knew that was the same while riding.


I took my Oakley Radarlock glasses to the LBS when trying on a Tectal Spin a few years ago and it was a no go for me due to it riding on my glasses, so I went with a TLD A-1 at that time. Now 3 years later I just bought a new A-2 helmet. The gap is close, but it never hits while riding, even with the front of the helmet adjusted all the way down my forehead. Then again everyone's head is different as you know. Good luck!


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just adding to the general thread that this makes a significant difference (at least for me) and the middle setting did the trick. Posting a video as it seems a bit tricky to do the first time. Not sure if there is a difference between the SPIN version and non-SPIN, but I had to pry off the black oval plate rather than just life the ends with my thumbs.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

*Old post but worth bumping it for modern times*

Radar path no good with POC spin helmet. Unless someone has come up as a crazy work around. If you where Oakley radar and try to use POC spin it will crush temples into the side of your skull. The temples are just to long

Geoff


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I suspect the issue would vary based on the individuals head shape, not the helmet.


----------



## MJC155 (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks for the thread... I didn’t know that was adjustable!!! Why on earth is it not in the instructions? Fits better now!


----------



## MJC155 (Nov 4, 2020)

I should have added, I didn’t need to use a screwdriver, rather just pushed mine to the next position with my fingers.


----------



## vonBock (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm in the market for a new helmet and was going down the rabbit hole online the other day... came across some euro sites with what looks like a new POC "Kortal" helmet which I'm assuming will be replacing the Tectal in 2021. It seems most of the sites have since removed the pages, but was still able to find this one...

POC Kortal (white)


https://coolbike.sk/mtb-1/poc-koral-race-mips-2021-hydrogen-white-uranium-black-matt-cyklisticka-prilba.html



POC Kortal (black)


https://coolbike.sk/mtb-1/poc-koral-race-mips-2021-uranium-black-hydrogen-white-matt-cyklisticka-prilba.html



I really like the updated styling/shape. Figured I'd share in case anyone else is currently in the market, and doesn't want to be disappointed buying a Tectal right before this new model is released.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting. Looking at that, it looks like they have their Spin shear pads and also MIPS. Double stacking brain protection?

I just ordered the Tectal Race Spin and waiting for delivery to replace my worn out Giro Montara. May wait and see what the 2021 version is like.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

Just came across this article that gives some background on POC and their MIPS / SPIN / MIPS dance. Question I have, is how long are they going to support and keep the SPIN pads available after they've been phased out on the new helmets. I'm starting to change my mind on getting Tectal Race Spin now.


----------



## vonBock (Dec 5, 2020)

trail-blazer said:


> Just came across this article that gives some background on POC and their MIPS / SPIN / MIPS dance. Question I have, is how long are they going to support and keep the SPIN pads available after they've been phased out on the new helmets. I'm starting to change my mind on getting Tectal Race Spin now.


Yeah not sure about the support for SPIN specific products going forward. I'd assume POC has a plan for that covering a certain period of time so that customers aren't left high and dry. With that said, I'm not sure they would speak on the subject yet as the new helmet hasn't been officially released. Hoping these new helmets will be released/available soon since they're already showing on some dealer websites.


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

Kortal on order. Guinea pig mode on.


----------



## soliour (Oct 7, 2004)

coke said:


> If your helmet feels too low on your forehead, there's an adjustment in the back of the helmet that allows you to tilt it up or down. It has 3 positions and mine came in the position that results in the lowest placement on the forehead. Can't remember if I read the manual, so this may have been mentioned in there, but I've been using the helmet for a while now and only just discovered this lol. It fits so much better and no longer interferes with my glasses.
> 
> View attachment 1084362


Glad you posted this. Was going to return mine after it sat way too low on my forehead. Did a quick search first and you've saved me the hassle of a return. No need to prise anything either, the adjust just slides between the 3 positions.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Most decent helmets have this adjustment.


----------

